# Mcse



## sinisteromen (Apr 16, 2005)

hi 

i am a bit confused.......... i took classes for MCSE 2000 almost 1.5 yrs back
at present i am studyin seriously towards certification... or is it better to write
exams for win 2003.... which do u think is better...or should i take up exams for win 2000 and upgrade to win 2003.... are there any chances of microsoft discontinuin win 200 soon?

is there any major differences between win 2000 and win 2003?


----------



## Herk (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi sinisteromen

As popular as 2000 is I see no reason why MS would discontinue.

I face a similar situation where I have studied for 2000 and got side tracked. Being you have the info it might be best to go the upgrade path.

You should be able to get a better understanding Here. First two in FAQ will help.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

A cert for Win2K MCSE will never expire. Just the popularity does. If you have a cert for WinNT MCSE you still do and always will. But the problem is it is something that employers do not seek unless they have a WinNT environment.


----------

